# Then & Now!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!! It's so neat to see the side by side comparisons to see how much she has grown! One thing is for sure - she is a happy pup in ALL of the pictures


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shots .They growing way to fast.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I loved seeing the comparisons. They're all great pictures. What a lucky dog to have you, and I'm sure you feel the same way about having Molly.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome pics...it is neat seeing the similar pics....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She does look like a supremely happy girl. 

I've noticed that Ike now looks an awful lot like his early puppy self also. He went through so many changes between 'then & now'...seems like yesterday...they grow up so fast!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That's funny!!!
She's a beautiful girl 
They grow so fast, don't they 
If only they would stay puppies just a little bit longer!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Molly's adorable! Love seeing before/after pics.

Gibby looks exactly the same as he did at 7.5 weeks. He still has the same eyes and expressions. DH says the only things that changed are that his manberries got way bigger and he now has lots of tail feathers and butt feathers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww.....beautiful!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

These are so great! I love this idea - thanks for sharing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL, she looks the same, only bigger!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful and full of life at any age. Molly is a very photogenic


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments!  Don't forget to share your then and now pics to, if you have any!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the pics!  Molly was a cute pup and is still a super cute dog too! Awesome that she still has the same funny faces


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Molly is such a pretty, joyful looking girl.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Love the pictures of your Molly girl. She is a very pretty pup!.

I did not get Tuff Dog until he was almost 3 so I do not have any then and now pictures...(sigh). I loved looking at yours though


----------

